# Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Zotac ?



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Ich habe mir heute bei Alternate die Zotac GF9800GT 119 € bestellt. Nach dem ich bei Gamesstar einen Bericht darüber gelesen habe. Ich denke die Karte ist gut sie wird mir schon reichen. Vor allem zieht sie nicht soviel Strom. Die karte hat auch schon denn G92 Chip. Die ist bestimmt um einiges schneller als meine jetzige GF8600GTS. 

Hat hier vielleicht schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Karte von Zotec oder Zotec?

Der Name Zotec sagt mir granichts, hatte bisher nur ASUS, Gainward oder Club3D Karten und die waren immer ok finde ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2008)

genrell keien schlechte karte

 für 119 euro hätte ich aber gesagt, leg 10 drauf und nimm ne hd4850
deutlich schneller 

die 9800gt  ist einfach zu langsam für das geld
kaum langsamer ist ja ne hd3870 und die gibts ab 82€


----------



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 06.08.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> genrell keien schlechte karte
> 
> für 119 euro hätte ich aber gesagt, leg 10 drauf und nimm ne hd4850
> deutlich schneller
> ...



 Wie zu schwach wie meinst du den das genau


----------



## Eliteknight (6. August 2008)

Zotac baut sehr gute Karten, diese wird es sicherlich auch sein!

Aber ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen, wenn ich in diesem Preissegment kaufen würde, würde ich die HD4850 nehmen, sie ist klar besser als die anderen.
Aber sicherlich ist die Karte kein schlechter kauf, kommt auf die ansprüche an, aber wie gesagt die HD4850 kostet fast das selbe und ist deutlich schneller.

ab 200Euro kann man sich zwischen der GTX260 und HD4870 entscheiden, nehmen sich nicht viel.

Ab 300Euro würde ich zu der GTX280 greifen, da sie die beste Solokate ist, und dadurch die höherwertigen FPS hat, und keine Microruckler.
Deswegen würde ich auch keine HD4870x2 kaufen...Microruckler ist ein no go...selbst wenn sie meist bissi schneller ist.


----------



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Eliteknight am 06.08.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zotac baut sehr gute Karten, diese wird es sicherlich auch sein!
> 
> Aber ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen, wenn ich in diesem Preissegment kaufen würde, würde ich die HD4850 nehmen, sie ist klar besser als die anderen.
> Aber sicherlich ist die Karte kein schlechter kauf, kommt auf die ansprüche an, aber wie gesagt die HD4850 kostet fast das selbe und ist deutlich schneller.
> ...


Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen ich mag Ati nicht kann schon sein das die bessere Karten haben. Also habe ich eher schlecht kauf gemacht. Hätte lieber bei 8600gts bleiben sollen


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. August 2008)

Angel28 am 06.08.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen ich mag Ati nicht kann schon sein das die bessere Karten haben. Also habe ich eher schlecht kauf gemacht. Hätte lieber bei 8600gts bleiben sollen


Naja, so drastisch würde ich das jetzt nicht ausdrücken.   
Die 9800GT ist wirklich deutlich schneller als deine 8600GTS und das wirst du auch bei jedem aktuellen Spiel mit hohen Details spüren können. Desweiteren passt sie auch besser zu dem Rest des PCs (CPU) und wenn du Nvidia AMD/ ATI bevorzugst, dann wird das schon seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Hyperhorn am 06.08.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Angel28 am 06.08.2008 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau aber wieso meinst du das sie besser zu meinem System passt?


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. August 2008)

Ein E6850 ist ein recht schneller Dualcore, die 8600GTS dagegen ist für aktuelle Spiele meistens zu langsam und viele Details müssen runter. Stark vereinfacht gesagt rechnet die Grafikkarte der CPU hinterher.
Mit einer 9800GT hat dein E6850 endlich einen würdigen Partner, das System ist ausgewogener als zuvor.


----------



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Hyperhorn am 06.08.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein E6850 ist ein recht schneller Dualcore, die 8600GTS dagegen ist für aktuelle Spiele meistens zu langsam und viele Details müssen runter. Stark vereinfacht gesagt rechnet die Grafikkarte der CPU hinterher.
> Mit einer 9800GT hat dein E6850 endlich einen würdigen Partner, das System ist ausgewogener als zuvor.



Danke für den Tip woher weist du sowas ich habe in der Pcgames Hardware von letzten Monat den Artikel mit den Grafikkarten gelesen und wollte erst ne GF8800GT. Aber bei Alternate gibts nur wenige, also habe ich die 8800GT mit der 9800GT und hab gesehen dien nehmen sich nicht viel nehm ich lieber mal 9800GT ist ja auch schon neuer vom Grafikchip dachte. so bin ich bei zotac gelandet


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. August 2008)

Wobei Nvidia gerne Karten umbenennt, ohne wirklich was zu verändern. Die 8800GS wird zur 9600GSO, die 8800GT zur 9800GT usw. Der einzige Grund ist eben, dass man denken soll: "Da steht Geforce 9 drauf, die ist bestimmt besser als jede Geforce 8". ;-]
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann Karten mit dem gleichen Namen (8800GTS) und deutlichen Unterschieden.   
Naja, wie auch immer: Viel Spaß mit der Zotac-Karte!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2008)

im prinzip ist eine 9800gt nur eien 8800gt mit kleinerer strukturbreite und hybrid-sli unterstüzung


----------



## Angel28 (6. August 2008)

Hyperhorn am 06.08.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei Nvidia gerne Karten umbenennt, ohne wirklich was zu verändern. Die 8800GS wird zur 9600GSO, die 8800GT zur 9800GT usw. Der einzige Grund ist eben, dass man denken soll: "Da steht Geforce 9 drauf, die ist bestimmt besser als jede Geforce 8". ;-]
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann Karten mit dem gleichen Namen (8800GTS) und deutlichen Unterschieden.
> Naja, wie auch immer: Viel Spaß mit der Zotac-Karte!



Danke für die interesante unterhaltung mit dir. Ich hoffe man schreibt sich noch öfter. Ich bestimmt Spaß mit der Zotac hab schönen Abend noch


----------



## Zubunapy (7. August 2008)

Angel28 am 06.08.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 06.08.2008 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurze Frage: Hast du die 9800gt schon gekauft/ bestellt? Eine gleichschnelle 8800gt kostet nämlich nur knapp 100€uro. Je nach Händler sogar noch weniger. Solltest du noch nicht bestellt haben, nimm lieber die namentlich kleinere Karte.


----------



## Angel28 (7. August 2008)

Zubunapy am 07.08.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Angel28 am 06.08.2008 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso das denn bitte?  Ich hab die 9800gt aber schon bestellt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. August 2008)

die 9800gt passt würde nix mehr daran ändern

@zubunapy

schau mal bei deinem link auf den speicher das ist eine 8800gt mit 256mb
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/Asus/EN8800GT-HTDP/239745/?articleId=239745
hier mal ein interessanter bericht wo man auch noch reinfallen kann bei den 8800gt die haben da teilweiße was geändert mit den alus,tmus und der bandbreite
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,654160/News/Point_of_View_8800GT_ab_sofort_auch_mit_128-Bit-Speicherinface/


----------

